# Kool Kats Fall Ride



## Howard Gordon (Sep 5, 2022)

Coming up in 2 weeks.  Oil your chains, let's ride, eat, drink and have fun!  All welcome.  Let us know if you can make it.
Thank you
Howard & Jane


----------



## Herman (Sep 6, 2022)

I still plan on attending


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Sep 17, 2022)

My family will be there its fantastic


----------



## jungleterry (Sep 18, 2022)

any pics love to see some great bikes you have


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Sep 18, 2022)

Thank you Howard for a fantastic great time   . The food was great and your wife is the best baker in the Burg .   xa few quick photos of Howard’s bikes …this is one hel l of a collection


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Sep 18, 2022)

Great to see my old Schwinn Autocycle I sold 30 years ago to Monarch  Chester and great to see Howard to get it a while back,Just like the way I found it all them years ago I found at a flea market ,,,,,,


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 18, 2022)

THANKS FOR ALL THE GREAT PICS , HOWARD IS A SUPER NICE GUY TO NO  , LOVE ALL HIS BIKES


----------



## jungleterry (Sep 19, 2022)

Super collection ,thanks for the pics ,see you all Thursday at ML


----------



## dogdart (Sep 19, 2022)

Great time and the food was fabulous. A nice scenic ride along the river too.


----------



## Howard Gordon (Sep 19, 2022)

Kool Kats ride pics.  Beautiful day to ride, fun with friends and family. Thank you.


----------

